# New Ink Day - get sunk v.2



## budda (Jan 25, 2013)

Went to see my good man Dave at Hanger 18

Hanger 18 Tattoos and Piercings staff

We did some more work on my 7/8 sleeve as I like to call it. This time was the Octopus and the beginning of the shark, with some shading. Next sit will be finishing the shark and starting on the colour. Time was an hour and a half .

Highly recommended. W're both super stoked with how this is coming!

Panorama







These are the ones I took, I haven't found the good ones he took as yet. I'll update when I do.


----------

